# Loudest concert you have been to



## GuitarsCanada

Most "Rock" concerts are loud. But there are a few that stand out from all the rest I have ever been to. One was Ted Nugent back in 1980 at the Aud in Buffalo. This was on the Scream Dream tour. This was an ear splitting concert.

The second on the list would be Bowie at the Warehouse in 1997. I had earplugs in for this show and it was still damn loud. This was on the Earthling Tour when he had Reeves Gabrels playing for him in ghoul make-up and a kilt.

The loudest of all time was The Smashing Pumpkins at MLG in 1996. There is no question that I suffered permanent hearing damage at that show. You know the feeling after going to a rock show with no hearing protection and after the show you have that hum and you are yelling at your buds to hear them? Well we were yelling and could not hear anything, for many hours afterward. I remember reading later about the complaints of being way too loud on that Mellon Collie tour. I think they even got sued by some kids Father.


----------



## ezcomes

i stick to mostly club concerts..and i've seen some loud ones..but the loudest was Buckcherry...my ears were still ringing the next day...i have heard that big sugar was unbearably loud in the day...


----------



## jmaysen

The Darkness Verdun auditorium 2004 (?) holy crap it was loud....


----------



## v-verb

Disturbed at the Government 2-3 years ago. Ill Nino opened. I play loud, but this was deafening!!!! Felt like I was being hit in the chest everytime the bass drum kicked.

Great concert tho - waay better than the Disturbed/Korn one at the ACC 2 weeks ago


----------



## bagpipe

Motorhead in the Glasgow Apollo, 1980-ish! Loudest thing I've ever heard in my life. Could barely pick out individual instruments - just a general rumble. How those guys can hear anything now is beyond me.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Merlin

Van Halen 1980 Invasion Tour at Maple Leaf Gardens. I still have residual hearing loss.


----------



## Sneaky

Without a doubt Molly Hatchet at the QE Theatre in the late 70's. My ears are still ringing. Really.

Black Crowes and Government Mule play loud too.


----------



## washburned

Grady at the Harvest Jazz and Blues festival, 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Andy

Massive Attack at the Sound Academy.

This is just a big club, and I've seen average sized outdoor festivals using the same amount of PA (16 2-18" subs, 6 cab line arrays and front fills). The subs were hitting so hard that it actually interrupted your breathing. I loved the show, but it was just too damn loud.


----------



## bw66

Easy. The Black Crowes at Lulu's in Kitchener. My ears rang for two days and the only place in the whole venue where it actually sounded _good_ was in the washroom.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That's another thing altogether is it not? I remember Bowie being as loud as can be but the sound was clear. I guess there might be a way to go loud and clear but most times if it is super loud the building or equipment just cant handle it and it turns to mud


----------



## jimihendrix

Pat Travers...at Dallas nightclub in Hamilton circa 1991...I was in the front row...Everyone's hair was blowing around from the air pressure generated from the amps...!!!...The thumping in the chest from the sound waves was incredible...I couldn't hear for a few weeks after the concert...Now _That's_ Rock and Roll...!!!...


----------



## zdogma

ACDC in Montreal was crazy loud (especially the cannons) but i think the loudest (painfully so) was SRV. I think he was using a pair of Twin Reverbs and a 100 watt Marshall, all at the same time from what i remember. Small room with two big tube amps on 10 was deafening.


----------



## keto

Rush at the Winnipeg Arena in about '81-'82, because my buddy and I stood in front of Geddy Lee where the floor bass bins were. He was physically ill and we had to bail to the back of the arena, from the pounding we took.

Also Winnipeg Arena, the Fixx somewhere around the same time. It was more a mix problem than a sheer volume problem, it's like the guitar player was playing a twin at 10 with the treble at 10...just so piercingly bright that 4 of us walked out after about 20 min of their set, from floor seats near the rear. I really liked them and wanted to be blown away by the concert, I sorta got my wish but not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## mario

Ted Nugent during the "Cat Scratch Fever" tour wayback around 1977 at Cobo Hall, Detroit, MI. My ears are still ringing. Great show!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Merlin said:


> Van Halen 1980 Invasion Tour at Maple Leaf Gardens. I still have residual hearing loss.


A time machine James...and make it snappy!! That must have been an awesome concert.

My loudest:
Loverboy and The Headpins in 1983...my ears rang for 3 days

and

Big Sugar in 1998...Gordie loves it loud! I had a finger in my ear a few times during that one!


----------



## fudb

smorgdonkey said:


> Big Sugar in 1998...Gordie loves it loud! I had a finger in my ear a few times during that one!


He'd be my second loudest. Saw him at the Horseshoe in early 90 or so and he had bloody 3 (!) Marshall full stacks utterly DIMED. It was truly excessive.

The loudest was Nine Inch Nails at a club I can't remember the name of, big one down by the waterfront.. My ears rang for days but it was a truly incredible show.


----------



## NB_Terry

Yngwie Malmsteen at RnR Heaven in 1988. Painfully loud from 5 feet in front of the stage. I had to move to the back of the club.


----------



## snacker

Dinosaur jr at the Phoenix a few years ago - they were handing our earplugs from the stage - it was loud even with plugs in -


----------



## keeperofthegood

In a bar, in Thunder Bay, round about 91: Crash Vegas. Other than the LOUD the most memorable was the hot bassist who appeared to be just about falling down drunk 

Next would be Pink Floyd. I sat 4 or 5 rows from one of the speaker stacks (they were all around the CNE). OMG great show! That was on the Momentary Lapse of Reason tour on the return leg through North America. Other than that, the memorable part of the concert was the little boy that did LSD and was found the next day face down in the lake. Following that there was a LOT of PSA's about drugs and the security at concerts in Toronto were upped. That was 1988 or 89 there abouts.


----------



## zontar

GuitarsCanada said:


> Most "Rock" concerts are loud. But there are a few that stand out from all the rest I have ever been to. One was Ted Nugent back in 1980 at the Aud in Buffalo. This was on the Scream Dream tour. This was an ear splitting concert.


Ditto.
The time I saw ted Nugent back in high school, I could barely hear the next day.

One of my friends had to explain to a teacher I was at a Ted Nugent concert the night before, which was why I didn't answer the question.

Kim Mitchell was louder than I expected fo some reason.
I heard some people actually complain about it--and they were younger than me.


----------



## faracaster

The Who.... Thursday, 21 October 1976 Toronto, Maple Leaf Gardens

This was my second time seeing The Who. The first time had been the year before, at the same venue. But I was way up in the greys for that one and the sound, while loud, was not painful. This time it was absolutely too loud. I had never been to a show I thought was too loud before this. As a matter of fact, I routinely would have preferred some shows to be louder than they were. 
This time we had seats right at the back of the arena just a few rows up off the floor, at about stage height (right under the window of the bunker where Harold Ballard and King Clancy would watch the Leaf games from). It was deafening. I wanted to leave. But Entwistle's bass was like a knife. As you know, he used a huge amount of top end and growl to get his sound, but some notes where just stupid loud. Would sort of make you lose your equilibrium for a few seconds.
I was nuts for staying till the end of that show.

BTW.......Keith Moon's final official show with The Who.

Setlist
I Can't Explain; Substitute; My Wife; Baba O'Riley; Squeeze Box; Behind Blue Eyes; Dreaming From The Waist; Magic Bus; Amazing Journey; Sparks; The Acid Queen; Fiddle About; Pinball Wizard; I'm Free; Tommy's Holiday Camp; We're Not Gonna Take It; Summertime Blues; My Generation; Join Together; My Generation Blues; Who Are You; Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## washburned

bw66 said:


> Easy. The Black Crowes at Lulu's in Kitchener. My ears rang for two days and the only place in the whole venue where it actually sounded _good_ was in the washroom.


I'm surprised to see the Crowes mentioned a couple of times....I went to see them in a theatre in Portland Maine a few years back and was concerned that it might be too loud, but it was really, really great; clean and articulate and just loud enough to be good ol'e rock and roll.


----------



## Milkman

The loudest I can recall was actually at Lu Lu's in Kitchener. The band was Nazareth. That's not based on any metrics but I was bloody glad I had my hearing protection with me.


----------



## Hamstrung

Best Loudest: Motorhead @ Lulu's in '96 - Loud as hell but somehow mixed perfectly!
Worst Loudest: Van Halen @ Cobo Arena '82 in Detroit during Diver Down tour - A wall of painfully loud noise! Couldn't tell one instrument from another.
Loud concerts of note: Ozzy @ Cobo '82 during "Diary" tour a month before Randy Rhoads died. My ears rang for a couple days but the experience was trans-formative! My first concert. I really started to jonze for a guitar after that one!


----------



## mhammer

I don't know if it actually WAS loudest, or just felt that way because it was a smaller venue, but The Dictators at the El Mocambo, somewhere around 1977 or so. I hesitate to call it a wall of Marshalls, but a sturdy privacy-hedge would capture it.

Black Sabbath, 1971, Ottawa Civic Centre (w/ Yes and Alice Cooper). I have NEVER liked Sabbath in any incarnation (I went to see Yes), so this show just felt obnoxiously loud.

Shonen Knife, Babylon, Ottawa, 2005 or 2006. Took my older son to see them. One of those shows where whipping one's hair was necessary to avoid the pain arising from the volume.


----------



## puckhead

AC/DC in the summer of 88. 
front row on the floor. BOOM


----------



## Mooh

Completely unexpected, Chris Duarte at Convocation Hall (U of T) when he opened for Buddy Guy. We left our balcony seats for a while to save ourselves for Buddy Guy who was mixed at very reasonable levels. Unexpected because it's a very good room and volume should never be an issue there. Not only was Duarte too loud but the mix was terrible too. Luckily, Guy saved the day, his was a stellar show.

Back in the glory days (for me, the late '70s) of bar gig circuits in southern Ontario, there were some notoriously loud venues featuring virtually unknown and short lived bands. When we weren't playing those places we sometimes attended in the audience. Many times I remember suffering extreme ear fatigue the next day or days. Between the noise and the beer binges I don't know how I survived. My own bands never played that loud.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sometimes I wonder how some of these old buildings don't fall apart under the audio assault


----------



## david henman

...uriah heep at the pierrefonds arena in the very early 70s. mainly the organ. hammond b3 pumped through FOH horns. like having your eardrums carved with a rusty steak knife.

also of note: i played a bar in downtown barrie a few years ago, where the music between sets was pumped through megawatt subwoofers so loud we had to fight the urge to vomit. the only escape was to go outside the building, where the temperature was well below freezing, and windy.


----------



## Robert1950

Bloody hell, I don't remember. I'm getting old  .


----------



## orangegoblin

loudest concert for me would be seeing the technical death metal band Necophagist at I think the Colosseum in Vancouver.. at the time I was quite into death metal, but it was honestly over-bearing even for metal standards... did not enjoy myself when they played.


----------



## Bruiser74

Neil Young last year, very loud. The bass was just a complete "rumble". Cool though.
Big Sugar was loud, mid-90's i think. Outdoor show at a soccer field.
The Arkells a few weeks ago at The Ship, a small downtown pub. They did
a Motown set and while it was really good, it was way too loud.


----------



## Robert1950

Robert1950 said:


> Bloody hell, I don't remember. I'm getting old  .


Now I remember, sort of. January 1971 - Johnny Winter And. Both Winter and Derringer were playing through six Twin Reverbs each, stacked in a pyramid. .


----------



## Mooh

Someone reminded me tonight of Nash The Slash. Saw him several times in the early '80s, all great shows, but ear blistering loud. One especially, I think at The Spoke in London (UWO), physically hurt. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky

Robert1950 said:


> Now I remember, sort of. January 1971 - Johnny Winter And. Both Winter and Derringer were playing through six Twin Reverbs each, stacked in a pyramid. .


----------



## pickslide

Motorhead...each time I have seen them


----------



## weener

Ted Nugent opening for Skynyrd at the Molson Centre in Barrie about 3 years ago,was the loudest concert i have experienced.He opened with Paralyzed,and did this big wah sweep,my buddy and i just looked at each other in horror .Ouch.


----------



## marcos

SRV at the National Art Ceneter in Ottawa 80's. We were in one of the small balconys to the left. It was almost bearable untill he played Voodo Child at the end and we had to leave. What I remember about that concert the most is a guy from the upper balcony falling down onto the railling of our balcony. He landed legs apart on the railing.OUCH !!!
I bet he remebers that concert too.


----------



## Beach Bob

Black Crows at Max Bell Arena (aka Thunderdome) in Calgary. Massive volume in a tin building...


----------



## zontar

Virtually any concert in Max Bell sounds loud with the acoustics there.

I haven't been to one there for a while, but usually, the opening act is mush, while my ears get used to the sound, and the sound guy's focus is for the main act.


----------



## fudb

zontar said:


> Virtually any concert in Max Bell sounds loud with the acoustics there.
> 
> I haven't been to one there for a while, but usually, the opening act is mush, while my ears get used to the sound, and the sound guy's focus is for the main act.


That's often actually due to vain main acts (and/or their management), who direct the soundtech to mix the first band crappier so they don't get upstaged.


----------



## captainbrew

I'll go with Big Sugar about 8 or so years ago at the Tulip Festival here in Ottawa. SUPER loud outdoor show! AMAZING guitar tone though!


----------



## zontar

fudb said:


> That's often actually due to vain main acts (and/or their management), who direct the soundtech to mix the first band crappier so they don't get upstaged.


Well I did say the sound guy's focus was the main act...
Even then it did help your ears adjust.
The acoustics in that arena are not too good.


----------



## ajcoholic

The loudest show I ever saw, to this day, was David Wilcox at a UofT pub back in 1989 or 1990 (my first year of university). I just remember it was SO loud, every time he hit a high note on the tele, it felt like a dentist drilling into my teeth without freezing. I went home and took about three days for the ringing to stop. I had a habit in those days of standing in front of the PA mains... probably contributing to my hearing loss I suffer from today.

But man, that David Wilcox show was LOUD!

AJC


----------



## Fane

Iron Maiden, when I was in high school. 2008 or so - my step dad knew the lighting guy and got us comps. He used to be a roadie with the Canadian tour in the 80s - it was awesome. I see a lot of concerts nowadays and Maiden still stands out for me as the best/loudest. 

Best sound I'd give to Civil Twilight, which is pretty impressive because the sound tech was trying to make them sound worse than the headlining band.


----------



## pickslide

Beach Bob said:


> Black Crows at Max Bell Arena (aka Thunderdome) in Calgary. Massive volume in a tin building...


Nice! I was at that concert too.


----------



## tributcher

ezcomes said:


> i stick to mostly club concerts..and i've seen some loud ones..but the loudest was Buckcherry...my ears were still ringing the next day...i have heard that big sugar was unbearably loud in the day...


You're right, Big Sugar was very very loud in the mid-90s.. but man they were good...


----------



## TWRC

Neil Young - Rexall Place in 1997. He played a 15 minute solo in Like A Hurricane and I thought my ears were bleeding.


----------



## Jamrod

The Supersuckers at Barrymore's Music Hall in Ottawa, late '90s or early '00s. Ouch.


----------



## Bohdan

My first concert, ACDC. Deaf and ringing for 3 or 4 days after.


----------



## ledfloyd

I'm pretty sure Big Sugar at the Commodore was the loudest I've been to. I did come prepared and put in earplugs when WMM (& Gordie) started. I almost _*felt*_ more than heard that show. 
Actually, the most ear splitting show was Blue Rodeo at the Fairhaven in Bellingham Wa. My head was 18" from the loudspeaker. Greg Keelor was not at that show (I think he was with his father before he passed) and the guitarist from the opening band (can't remember the band though ><) filled in. This guitarist liked to play loud and dirty. :rockon2:


----------



## sulphur

A buddy had some tickets to Disturbed in a small venue in town, a former movie theatre.
The band was playing when we arrived and the bar is on the way in looking down at the stage.
You could feel your clothes move and a kick in the chest from the subs.
It was a good mix and they did sound great.

The loudest was just last year, first concert that I saw in years.

Thin Lizzy opened. That was plenty loud. I jumped on the intro of the first song.
Then Black Label Society started up and my hearing went along with it.
Wow, they were terrifically loud. I left about ten minutes into Zakks solo. Ear splitting.
I don't know if my hearing was totally shot by the time Judas Priest came on,
but they didn't seem as loud. Loud enough though.

I was warned to bring hearing protection, and I forgot.
My ears were ringing for a few days.


----------



## fudb

Hmmm. NIN back in the day at RPM in Toronto were really really loud. Big Sugar at the Rivoli were so loud I left to go buy earplugs after the soundcheck..


----------



## itf?

Big Sugar by a long shot. So much so that even while wearing hearing protection it was still loud!


----------



## WCGill

Big Sugar in November. Dave, the local sound man who ran the monitor mix, measured 114db onstage and 104 db out front. I had plugs in and it was quite nice.


----------



## JHarasym

Whose idea do you think it is to have the sound so loud : the band, the sound guy, the promoter? I don't see the point. Is it a macho thing?
My loudest was G3 (Satriani, Petrucci and Gilbert) at Massey Hall 2-3 years ago. The volume ruined the show for me despite ear plugs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JHarasym said:


> Whose idea do you think it is to have the sound so loud : the band, the sound guy, the promoter? I don't see the point. Is it a macho thing?
> My loudest was G3 (Satriani, Petrucci and Gilbert) at Massey Hall 2-3 years ago. The volume ruined the show for me despite ear plugs.


Good question. There is not loud enough, which can really suck. Then there is just too loud. Been to a lot that were just perfect but also the other two extremes.


----------



## unison thrush

Any time I have witnessed Gordie Johnson play!! They are always the loudest. Big Sugar, Grady...doesn't matter!!


----------



## Jimmypaz

No question, Ramones at Centennial Hall, I moved from front of house (WAY too loud) to side of stage and finally out to the loading dock, painfully loud. Had some fun with the bros though,,,, Joey was a funny dude. I was there with the Demics who were the opening act.


----------



## Roryfan

Agree on Big Sugar. Saw them at the Warehouse in T.O. about 10 yrs ago. Gov't Mule opened up & Warren Haynes got invited to jam with Big Sugar. After Warren's solo the sound guy turned Gordie up even louder! The drunk frat boy beside me (torn rugby shirt & hat on backwards) exclaimed that "Big Sugar is the best guitar player ever!" SMH...

Worst sound is a tie between the time the GF dragged me to see Rihanna & Red Hot Chili Peppers, both shows at the ACC, surprise surprise. Kiedis' vocals were unintelligible & Frusciante was washed out whenever he stomped on a pedal. Sitting in the corner of the rink likely exacarbated the sound waves that were bouncing into infinity.


----------



## Guest

No contest: Big Sugar at the Hangar on U of T's St. George campus in '96. My ears are still ringing.

Quietest show was Depeche Mode at the Skydome in the late 90's on the Sounds of the Universe tour. We were just behind GA in seats and they were so quiet you could have a conversation if you spoke just a bit louder than normal over the show. People were really still, shushing others it was so bad.


----------



## bscott

Rory Gallagher. I was at the opposite end of the arena from the stage and my ears hurt!!


----------



## Cary

Haha, I guess I'm not the only one who has seen Big Sugar live. They we're so loud, but still a really defined sound. 

Another front runner is Gwar, so loud, so much meyhem.


----------



## ed2000

#1 - Some band I saw at the Yonge Station - a bar at Yonge and Bloor in the early 70 s -> it hurt and we left
#2 - Led Zeppelin at the Rock Pile (Masaryk Hall) in spring '69 -> it hurt but we stayed


----------



## Mr Yerp

For me, I think it was Deep Purple at the St. Lawrence Market. In Rock is imbedded in my bones....


----------



## fudb

Cary said:


> Haha, I guess I'm not the only one who has seen Big Sugar live. They we're so loud, but still a really defined sound.
> 
> Another front runner is Gwar, so loud, so much meyhem.


I saw GWAR they were pretty darned loud, too.. Also, completely unforgettable. That is definitely a show in every sense of the word, hahah...

I didn't realize worst sound was included. I've done some pretty gawdawful mixes my own self when I was a learnin'. Tough to compete with 2 triple rectifiers and an svt when you've got two Mackie SRM450s and their pointless subs at your disposal, in my defense lol.

but it'd probably have to be some nameless bar cover band somewhere.. I've heard somem pretty brutal mixes in my time.. for the big shows, Quiet Riot was a standout bad mix, in Calgary at.. I forget the name of the club, big warehouse type space on MacLeod Tr, halfway down south... just bright and tinny and nasty, unmusical... The room don't help there, tho.


----------



## Jeff B.

Do I have to pick just one? I'm a "front of the stage, all of the time" kind of fan and although Big Sugar and Grady have done a number on me the loudest to date has to have been the Trews (totally robbed of a Juno nomination this year btw) in April 2011 in their hometown of Antigonish, Nova Scotia. Of course I made the mistake of being directly in front of a very large stack of P.A. speakers on the floor. They all sounded like Smurfs singing by the end of it due to me forgetting ear plugs. Towards the end of the show I found the receipt from a bottle of scotch (Famous Grouse) in my pocket and crumpled it up and shoved it in my ears, which is somewhat appropriate as the Trews have Scottish roots and Nova Scotia means "New Scotland".

Hopefully someday Motörhead will tour close enough to the East Coast to kick my ass.


----------



## urko99

It would have to be Pink Floyd at Cobo Arena for the Official launch of DARK SIDE OF THE MOON back in the early 70's. There was a paricular timed explosion in a song, but the roadies forgot to take the covers off of the Garbage cans, which were loaded with charges. Roger Waters got hit with debris and stopped playing! Some Fans Got hit with debris as well. The explosion was absolutely deaffening! It was in all the local papers the next day. Wow what a Rush!


----------



## Jimmypaz

When I said it was the Ramones I'd completely forgotten Blue Cheer at the Grande Ballroom in Detroit , so loud that that the walls were literally shaking!


----------



## The_Penguin

Jeff Healey, 1980something, See The Light tour at Barrymore's in Ottawa.
Loud, really loud but clear, and man I was blown away. One of the best concerts ever!


----------



## TubeStack

Big Sugar at The Underground on the YorkU campus, back in the 90's, and Grady at Norma Jean's in London last year. At the York show, my ears started making analog-computer noises, at which point I moved farther back. Only show I've ever done that.


----------



## Short Circuit

April Wine at the Ex around 1980 (I know I was still in high school). Nature of the Beast tour I think
The stage was set up on the 3rd base line and we were sitting 1/2 way up in the grandstands.
The bell sound on Oowatanite was so loud I thought my head was gonna explode
I couldn't hear right for a week after that concert.:rockon2:

Mark


----------



## Samsquantch

Pink Floyd on the Division Bell tour at the Ex. Holy HELL that was loud...and smokey.  Orders of magnitude louder than any show I've ever seen. Good thing it was outdoors.


----------



## Samsquantch

JHarasym said:


> Whose idea do you think it is to have the sound so loud : the band, the sound guy, the promoter? I don't see the point. Is it a macho thing?
> My loudest was G3 (Satriani, Petrucci and Gilbert) at Massey Hall 2-3 years ago. The volume ruined the show for me despite ear plugs.


Really? I was at the same show and didn't find it to be excessively loud...maybe my hearing was permanently damaged from the Pink Floyd show.


----------



## Alex

smorgdonkey said:


> A time machine James...and make it snappy!! That must have been an awesome concert.
> 
> My loudest:
> Loverboy and The Headpins in 1983...my ears rang for 3 days
> 
> !


Pretty close to mine - 1982/83 Headpins and Toronto, my ears rang for three days....first concert and Brian "Too Loud" Mcleod lived up to his nickname...and the album name. Philip Sayce 10 years + ago in a club in Rouyn-Noranda.....OMG was it loud.


----------



## The_Penguin

Alex Dann said:


> Pretty close to mine - 1982/83 Headpins and Toronto, my ears rang for three days....first concert and Brian "Too Loud" Mcleod lived up to his nickname...and the album name. Philip Sayce 10 years + ago in a club in Rouyn-Noranda.....OMG was it loud.


Never had the pleasure of seeing the Headpins, but saw Chilliwack once, and Brian was indeed "too loud" I think a lot of the fans were surprised at how much they rocked, considering most of their airplay were the softer acoustic songs. R.I.P Brian, we miss you!


----------



## Diablo

ajcoholic said:


> The loudest show I ever saw, to this day, was David Wilcox at a UofT pub back in 1989 or 1990 (my first year of university). I just remember it was SO loud, every time he hit a high note on the tele, it felt like a dentist drilling into my teeth without freezing. I went home and took about three days for the ringing to stop. I had a habit in those days of standing in front of the PA mains... probably contributing to my hearing loss I suffer from today.But man, that David Wilcox show was LOUD!AJC


Haha...we might be the same age. I remember Wilcox playing The Blind Duck at Erindale College in my first year of uni as well.


----------



## copperhead

I seen Judas Priest at Maple Leaf Gardens in 1990 (I believe it was ,Painkiller tour) The loudest think i had ever heard


----------



## Scottone

I thought that AC/DC was pretty loud the last time they were in town. The other one that springs to mind would be Jeff Beck at the Kingswood Music theater (don't remember the date on that, but probably early 90's)


----------

